# anyone tried Nalmefene or naxolone ?



## iwillgetbetter2 (Jul 22, 2011)

anyone tried Nalmefene yet?

A recent Russian study showed that naloxone, a drug used to reverse the intoxicating effects of opioid drugs, can successfully treat depersonalization disorder. According to the study: "In three of 14 patients, depersonalization symptoms disappeared entirely and seven patients showed a marked improvement. The therapeutic effect of naloxone provides evidence for the role of the endogenous opioid system in the pathogenesis of depersonalization."[25]


----------



## Danny Depersonalized (Jul 18, 2011)

iwillgetbetter2 said:


> anyone tried Nalmefene yet?
> 
> A recent Russian study showed that naloxone, a drug used to reverse the intoxicating effects of opioid drugs, can successfully treat depersonalization disorder. According to the study: "In three of 14 patients, depersonalization symptoms disappeared entirely and seven patients showed a marked improvement. The therapeutic effect of naloxone provides evidence for the role of the endogenous opioid system in the pathogenesis of depersonalization."[25]


All this show's is a cure is more than possible.


----------



## iwillgetbetter2 (Jul 22, 2011)

yeah, im really excited!


----------



## drsnoozer (Jan 31, 2011)

Don't want to rain on anyone's parade, but that article is 10 years old. Also, as far as I know, naloxone only comes in an injectable form.

If you want to find more recent articles, a pubmed search can be helpful.

The abstract from the Russian article is linked below.

http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/11448093


----------



## kate_edwin (Aug 9, 2009)

naltrexone has been studied in the US, again a very very very small participant pool, but they found positive results, naltrexone is also an opiate blocker, i think it was a simeon study, but the numbers.....the number of people, it's really too small to make any real findings


----------



## insaticiable (Feb 23, 2010)

I heard that Nalmefene comes out in early 2012??

Also, although Nalaxone has proved to be effective and beneficial in the treatment of DP for certain individuals, it is a treatment (injection) which needs to be administered every couple of hours because it only lasts in the body for 2-3 hours and then the effects wear off. Not very useful for the long-term.


----------



## Quicksilverarmy (Oct 5, 2011)

Nalmefene will not not be released in the USA but will be released in Europe in 2012


----------

